# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  المريخ يهزم هلال كادقلي ويضع قدما فى نصف النهائي الدورى الرديف

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فاز المريخ على هلال كادقلي فى الجولة الثانية من مرحلة مجموعات ربع  النهائي  فى بطولة الممتاز الرديف  بهدف متوكل عبدالرحمن فى منتصف الشوط  الثاني من تسديده ارضه من داخل منطقة الجزاء , فى المباراة التى لعبت عصر  الجمعة بدار الرياضه بام درمان وقد المريخ عرضا جيدا  وسطير على معظم فترات  المباراة , وشهدت المباراة عنف من لاعبي هلال كادقلي تجاه لاعبي المريخ ,  ليتصدر المريخ مجموعته برصيد 4 نقاط ليضع قدما فى الدور نصف النهائي  , وقد  حضر المباراة الاستاذ جمال كيماوي نائب رئيس الاتحاد المحلي

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

اكرم الهادى ومرتضى كبير حضرا لمؤازرة لاعبى الرديف
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر شاهد المباراة من داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حفظهم الله
والى الامام
تسلم المبدع كولا
                        	*

----------


## منتصر

*مبروك الفور وأنشاءالله الكاس من نصيبنا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياكوﻻ
ومبروك للرديف اﻻنيق
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*شكراً كولا . . . و شكراً لرديف الزعيم
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الماكوك كولا
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*شكرا الرائع كولا ومبروك للرديف ومزيدا من الانتصارات
                        	*

----------


## ذي يزن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					



اكرم الهادى ومرتضى كبير حضرا لمؤازرة لاعبى الرديف



عظيم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك للرديف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكرنا الجزيل للحبيب كولا ونبارك الفوز للرديف وعقبال الكاس

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مشكور كولا 
مبرووووووووك للرديف و عقبال كأس البطولة
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تسلم  ي بااااااااااااااااااااااشا  علي المجهودات الجباره دي
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					



اكرم الهادى ومرتضى كبير حضرا لمؤازرة لاعبى الرديف



أنا وين ي كولا  ....... ما قلت صورتني ...
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*كولا ... اي زمان وأي  مكان. 
تسلم يا كبير.
                        	*

----------


## babantoad

*يعطيك العافية الاخ كولا على هذا الاهتمام والمجهود الرائع لربطك الجميع بالرديف من خلال الصور الجميلة دي
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شكرا يا كولا والله ما قصرت تب الله يديك العافية 

الفريق الرديف يجب ان يجد اهتمام موازي لما يجده الفريق الكبير 

عندها لن نجد انفسنا في حوجة ماسة لتسجيل لاعبين من الاندية الاخرى 

وسوف نوفر الكثير من الوقت والجهد والمال 

بان يتم تصعيد اللاعبين الابرز وتثبيتهم في الفريق الكبير 
لذا يجب ان يكون الاهتمام موازي بل وافضل من الاهتمام بالفريق الكبير 

اخيرا نتمنى دوام الانتصارات للرديف مع شكرنا الفائق للاخ كولا على مجهوده الجبار لربط اعضاء المنبر بما يحدث في دنيا المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شكرا يا كولا والله ما قصرت تب الله يديك العافية 

الفريق الرديف يجب ان يجد اهتمام موازي لما يجده الفريق الكبير 

عندها لن نجد انفسنا في حوجة ماسة لتسجيل لاعبين من الاندية الاخرى 

وسوف نوفر الكثير من الوقت والجهد والمال 

بان يتم تصعيد اللاعبين الابرز وتثبيتهم في الفريق الكبير 
لذا يجب ان يكون الاهتمام موازي بل وافضل من الاهتمام بالفريق الكبير 

اخيرا نتمنى دوام الانتصارات للرديف مع شكرنا الفائق للاخ كولا على مجهوده الجبار لربط اعضاء المنبر بما يحدث في دنيا المريخ



2222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حقيقه يـــ كولا م قصرتا وابدعتا تسلم يـــ حبيب 
*

----------

